# what are your thoughts on savage rifles????



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

I have been looking at a savage model 112, 22-250 stainless steel heavy barrel with laminated stock. and was wondering how they are for accuracy, bolt, trigger, ect..

any info would be great!!!!

thanks in advance

Matt


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Trigger usually isint too great unless its an accu trigger, in which case you may take a liking to it. Accuracy should be quite good, especially for the price. The fit and finish won't be as good as a higher priced rifle, but for the price they are an excellent choice.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

You should like that rifle alot. The laminate stock is a bit heavy but very nice. Make sure it has the accutrigger you will really like the trigger. I have a 10FP in .308 that shoots less than 1/2 MOA. These things just plain shoot.

Damn, M_T and I agreed on something.  

huntin1


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I just order a 116-FCSAK last week. I believe you are going to love it!  I have the 2005 catalog and it shows all the 112's having the accu-trigger. Make sure you get that!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i have a savage 17hmr and love it. very accurate gun.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I won a .243 last year, first box of shells I was shooting 3/4" groups at 100 yards after I figured out which rings and scope I wanted on it. The one I have doesn't have the accutrigger and I regret not paying to upgrade to the accutrigger when I won the rifle. But am still happy with it.


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

Can't go wrong with a new savage. My opinion is they have really come around in the past 3-4 years. Out of the American made offerings I still favor an M70 or rem 700 action to the savage but you can't argue with the accuracy of the savage barrels. The laminate varmint stuff they have out these days looks real good to me.


----------



## buchwheat (Feb 8, 2005)

I just bought a new savage 243 with the acutriger and it works great


----------



## Ace25 (Dec 18, 2004)

I have a Savage 12 low profile in the .308 caliber on order. (I'm having a 30' Krieger SS barrel placed on it) I think it will be a couple months before I get it though. It has the accu-trigger. I'm excited, hopefully I will have the patience to wait.


----------

